# Can Align give diarrhea?



## sanjoseguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I have recently been handed the IBS-D verdict because my GI doctor cannot figure out what else could be going on. Hopefully he is right.I was taking Florastor for 3-4 days, it seemed to be having some effect but not much. Then yesterday I switched to Align. And yesterday itself I also started taking sublingual B12 tabletsI had really bad diarrhea. Today its seems a little better but I still feel sick and get bloating the moment I eat something. Questions:1. I know Align is supposed to prevent diarrhea. But have any of you seen it cause diarrhea the day you start on it?2. Do you think it could be B 12 sublingiual tablets which might be causing it instead of Align. Everybody seem to believe that B12 does not cause diarrhea ever.3. I have gone back to Florastor starting today. The fact that Align (a probiotic) gave me diarrhea but Florastor does not, does it tell anything about the state of affairs/problem inside the stomach. I cannot digest milk or Yoghurt at all. So I am a little reluctant of Florastor which has lactose in it. But then I read the label of Align. Align has milk protein in it. May be that is what caused the diarrhea?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

_Some_ people _initially_ may experience symptoms worsening on a probiotic. It is called a HERX reaction. Herx's reactions pass in time. That is why we tell people to give them a decent trial. One can't really tell in 3 or 4 days if it is helping or not... it could take several weeks. But if after those several weeks there is no improvement.. THEN one might want to try a different probiotic.So in short the diarrhea may not be from the probiotic.. you haven't been on it long enough to tell whether it will help you or not.Give them a decent try and understand they are NOT a "quick" fix.


----------



## sabi (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried Align and also caused me problems, and I dont have major problems with milk. The only probiotic that help me was sustenex, sadly in UK is not available.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See that can happen where one kind with particular bacteria helps while another with different strains doesn't help.Sabi I think it IS available:Have you seen this?http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganeden-Sustenex-Probiotic-30-Capsules/dp/B0013RP41Y


----------

